# Coronavirus Travel



## Bheine7 (Nov 18, 2019)

I have a trip planned to Tahoe next weekend. Is it worth the risk? I can't get my money back. It's anyone else still traveling? 

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Bheine7 (Nov 18, 2019)

Bump

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## deagol (Mar 26, 2014)

don't know about Tahoe, but the governor of Colorado just issued an executive order telling all ski areas here to close. This is serious shit.....


----------



## 16gkid (Dec 5, 2012)

Game over man, game over


----------



## eelpout (Mar 1, 2009)

heh just try to look at all the untouched powder at Squaw/Alpine and not be annoyed. 









Webcams | Squaw Valley Alpine Meadows


View live feeds of any area of both Squaw Valley and Alpine Meadows.




squawalpine.com


----------



## deagol (Mar 26, 2014)

we've got much bigger problems now....


----------



## snidesensitive (Mar 19, 2020)

better not push thru with any vacations


----------



## snoway (Jan 25, 2017)

If you have seen how fast covid is spreading around the US the best thing you can do is #restezchezvous 
In France we are only allowed outside the house to exercise for 1 hour a day or to walk the dog, going to buy groceries at the closest shop or for medical reasons.


----------



## Cololin (Nov 28, 2020)

I'm a fucking spammer.


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

Quebec is implementing a curfew.


----------



## vandermark68 (Feb 12, 2021)

There are still restrictions on traveling but it is not the same as before.


----------



## NT.Thunder (Jan 4, 2020)

Melbourne is going in to lock down again tonight at midnight


----------



## Myoko (Dec 11, 2018)

Melbourne, Qld and WA look for a reason to show off how careful and paranoid they are. NSW just deals with it quietly and effectively without panicking. Question to our USA, CANADA and EUROPE members, what is happening in your countries?


----------



## NT.Thunder (Jan 4, 2020)

Myoko said:


> Melbourne, Qld and WA look for a reason to show off how careful and paranoid they are. NSW just deals with it quietly and effectively without panicking. Question to our USA, CANADA and EUROPE members, what is happening in your countries?


Yeah, I'm 16 days out of Melbourne and heading to WA Sunday for work from NT and I'll go postal if they ask me to Iso. 2 of our guys got put in mandatory quarantine today. 1 of them was only in Melbourne first week Feb at the airport to transit to QLD and arrived back from Cairns to NT today


----------



## Myoko (Dec 11, 2018)

I can't imagine how difficult it would be needing to fly between states atm . You could be in the air ok and when you land are in 2 weeks quarantine. Hope it works out for you mate


----------



## BoardieK (Dec 21, 2015)

We still have high figures in UK but vaccinations going well with well over 90% of over 80 year olds and well over 80% of medical staff, over 70s and those with critical illnesses.
The fear though is the new resistant variants coming in and ruining this progress so travel from "red list" countries (all South American and most Southern African counties) is banned for non UK nationals. To enter UK from anywhere you have to have a negative test before flying then quarantine for 10 days with 2 more tests after arrival. A UK national returning from a red list country will now have a compulsory 10 day hotel quarantine at a cost of £1750 (similar to Aus/NZ) and up to 10 years in jail if you lie about where you've been!
We can't travel abroad except for essential travel (business leaders etc) and there is no prospect of this changing by the summer, probably not even by autumn.
Winter season 21/22 in the Alps already starting to look a bit iffy, we will be fully vaccinated by summer but Europe could be 3 months behind.


----------



## MassSnowboarder (Mar 3, 2015)

Myoko said:


> Question to our USA, CANADA and EUROPE members, what is happening in your countries?


For me personally, I live in Massachusetts, USA, and have been going to my local ski & snowboard hill only, and have been following their safety protocols: Mask (neckwarmer), physical distancing, etc. If it gets too busy for physical distancing on a slope, I take a break. If it gets too busy in the base area while resting, I go home--half an hour away or less. I'm just grateful that my snowboard season has not only met but exceeded my expectations, which were quite guarded.


----------



## MassSnowboarder (Mar 3, 2015)

As far as the bigger picture goes, Massachusetts is requiring a quarantine or negative Covid test for any resident or visitor coming in from another state. VT and Maine have strict quarantine/negative test requirements for people visiting those states from out-of-state, and the US/Canada border is still closed to recreational travel. The new USA administration is doing its best to increase the supply of vaccines, but in some parts of the country (including Mass.) there have been problems with vaccine appointment scheduling, long lines, and vaccines getting wasted. We have different phases of vaccine rollout for different personal risk levels, and I'm in a low-risk level, so I won't probably be eligible to be vaccinated until spring or early summer. Hopefully many of the problems we're encountering will be cleared up or at least lessened by then.


----------



## olaszondet (Jul 20, 2021)

I'm a fucking spammer


----------



## MrDavey2Shoes (Mar 5, 2018)

KILL THIS THREAD BEFORE IT RUINS US LIKE THAT OTHER THREAD!!!


----------

